# Commonsense, Concealed Carry, and Gun fighting



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Found this on another site, thought it was nicely done and worth reading.

Commonsense, Concealed Carry, and Gun fighting 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As with everything in life the application of commonsense can make things easier and can protect us from harm and/or embarrassment. When you include a firearm the need for commonsense and to think is paramount. It is the duty of every conscientious gun owner to act in a safe and responsible manner. With the evil specter of gun control always ready to rear its head compounded by the issues with concealed carry any mistake or error in judgment by anyone carrying a concealed weapon will be used to fuel the fire. 

The most dangerous weapon anyone has is not a firearm, a knife, or a club; it is the mind. Like any weapon it needs to be used properly and maintained properly. The way this is done is from training and practice. Once the necessary skills are learned they need to be maintained and hone, they say practice makes perfect, in a gunfight perfection is survival. Going to the range to fire a few rounds once in awhile is not training, you train as you live, you train with what you carry and you carry what you have been trained to carry. 

The first thing to remember is concealed means concealed. If you are carrying a concealed weapon that means you should be the only one who knows you are carrying it. In some jurisdictions failure to properly conceal your firearm is a crime and can result in some stiff penalties. Flashing or displaying your weapon in any way defeats the entire purpose of concealed carry. The reason for carrying a weapon is self-defense, by carrying a weapon you are accepting the responsibility for you own safety and the safety of your love ones. 

As a private citizen we are not police officers and it is not our duty to chase criminals, stop crimes or save the world. Survival is the only goal. When you fail to conceal your weapon it limits your options and can make you a target. If you are spotted by one of the local gun hating democrat soccer moms then you are a target for her scorn and possibly the local police if she calls to report a man with a gun. On the other hand, if a criminal hell-bent on committing a crime spots your weapon you are now an obstacle that can complicate his plans thus a target. If you are properly carrying a concealed weapon and the situation justifies it you have the ability to act to protect a life, however if the situation does not justify you taking action you can remain concealed and become the best witness possible.

If you find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time and you are forced into action, the most important thing in a gunfight is to have a gun. You do not really need a gun until you really need a gun. You cannot defend yourself with the weapon that you left on the nightstand at home or in the glove box of the car. Once you have made the decision to act you act with extreme prejudice, it is always preferable to be involved in a shooting than to be involved in a gunfight. 

Once the fight starts you are in it till the end, there are no time outs, there are no referees, and there are no rules. You can make plans and think you will react a certain way, but once the rounds start to fly everything goes out the window. The best laid plans only last till first contact with the enemy. 

Remember your only goal is survival, if you are not shooting you should be reloading, running, or both. Distance is your friend, if you have a good shooting stance you are probably not moving fast enough or using cover correctly. The faster you finish the fight the less you get shot! Statistics show you will finish the fight with what is in the gun. This does not mean you do not need to carry extra ammunition; statistics have never saved a life. This is the same principle of needing a gun; you do not need extra ammo until you really need that extra magazine. Most failures to load in automatic pistols are magazine problems, if you can change the magazine it can get you back into the fight. But always remember that wolves hunt in packs; once the main threat has been eliminated keep an eye out for his friends. 

We have all heard that discretion is the greater part of valor, the only way to guarantee you win a fight is to avoid the fight. While armed every confrontation you experience will involve a gun, yours. If you can evade, avoid, or deescalate any situation the life you are saving may be your own. Remember survival is your only goal!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That about as right as it gets.:smt028


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep. Good info there. Concisely and directly put. Thanks for the quote.


----------

